# X trail T 30 (2004) Solenoid valve on fuel pump.



## Manicnissan (Jun 8, 2012)

:waving:Hello all !! Please help !!
The engine does not fire up and the Solenoid valve ( part no .006 08F-987) fitted on the high pressure fuel pump heats up when ignition is kept on . 
1. Which brand is the high pressure fuel pump ? Any part no ?
2. Where can i order the parts ? 

Kindly advise and comment .


----------

